# ACHTUNG Windows Update 4493472 legt PC lahm



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2019)

*ACHTUNG Windows Update KB4493472 legt PC lahm*

Hallo,

bei uns haben wir heute morgen auf verschiedensten PC´s Windows Updates durchgeführt.
Danach liefen *ALLE* PC´s nicht mehr ( PC-Start dauert 1,5 Std, danach friert die Windows Oberfläche ein )
( zur Info: Alle betroffenen PC´s bei uns waren/sind Win 7 Prof 64 Bit Systeme )

Es handelt sich um das Update KB4493472

Lösung:
Windows im abgesicherten Modus starten und Update wieder deinstallieren.

In dem ersten Link steht zwar:


> Update entfernen funktioniert nicht, nur das Zurückrollen auf den  letzten Wiederherstellungspunkt, der dankenswerterweise automatisch  angelegt wird.


Bei uns hat es aber bei allen betroffenen Systemen gereicht, das Update im abgesicherten Modus zu deinstallieren.


https://www.borncity.com/blog/2019/...-2008-r2-update-kb4493472-friert-systeme-ein/
https://t3n.de/news/security-updates-windows-probleme-1156339/


----------



## Howard (11 April 2019)

dito :| - ging bei mir um Windows 7


----------



## PN/PN (11 April 2019)

Moin, 

wir hatten durch das Update eine Ausfallquote von 50%.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (12 April 2019)

Hallo

bei mir hat das zwar 1,5 h gedauert und 3 Neustarts dann wieder ok.


----------



## GLT (12 April 2019)

Es ist nicht nur W7 betroffen, sonder auch W8 und die Servervarianten - das Problem liegt wohl an Antivirensoftware.

Die Updates sind seitens MS aktuell zurückgezogen, für betroffene Systeme.


----------

